# Solved: ESX 4.1 command line



## asgt

Hi

Quick and hopefully straight forward question.... Does anyone know if it's possible to change the service console IP address from the command line in ESX 4.1? If so, how?

TIA

Andy


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi asgt,

I don't know if the following will work in the ESX (virtual) context, but give it a try to see what happens. The idea in changing an IP address (assuming it is dynamic, since static IP addresses cannot be changed) is that the lease on the DHCP negotiated IP addresses needs to first be released, and then a new one requested - since there is a time period associated with how long the lease lives.

I typically issue the following commands to do so, or in the case when my system bogarts the initial connections:
$ sudo ifconfig eth0 down
$ sudo ifconfig eth0 up

-- Tom


----------



## asgt

Hi 

Sorry for the late response.

Thanks for the idea lotuseclat79 but unfortunately it didn't work. 

Managed to fix it in the end - the service console port group in ESX 4.1 had lost it's VMNIC assignment. Managed to get this added back in using the command line ("esxcfg-vswitch -l" to list the vSwitches and the uplinks assigned to them; "esxcfg-vmnics -L" to see the list of the NICs available and then managed to assign the one that should be connected to the port group using a command I can't remember!)

Thanks for the help

Andy


----------



## lhank

Hi,

For future reference, ESX 4.1 has a new console menu for setting up - 'console-setup'.

See http://kb.vmware.com/kb/1022078

Regards

Lee


----------

